
How do you use the internet mindfully? - cookingoils
https://thecreativeindependent.com/series/are.na/
======
ghostbrainalpha
This PDF is not found by clicking that link....

[https://tci-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/library/how-do-you-...](https://tci-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/library/how-do-you-use-the-internet-
mindfully.pdf)

You should work on that, especially because it looks like your account only
exists to promote this one thing.

~~~
cookingoils
That's true! Thanks for letting us know. We've added a link to the PDF.

------
malvosenior
I have to admit that I don't understand how sanding an iPhone down to dust has
anything to do with using the internet "mindfully".

~~~
24gttghh
You should try reading that essay. It seems quite insightful:

>I am arguably at my most intentional and mindful these days when I’m wearing
away at the edges of an old iPhone–not because I’m returning the device to its
granular natural state or because the phone has lost its use-value as a phone,
but because it requires me to make space for thinking through what words like
natural, functional, and reasonable mean when describing technical interfaces
and environmental conditions.

[https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/sand-in-the-
gears/](https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/sand-in-the-gears/)

~~~
malvosenior
I did read the essay and I did not find it insightful.

